# Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the pleasure of being invited to see the new Alfa Romeo Giulia today and I was especially excited to see the new Quadrifoglio.














































































































I was very impressed with it, and I should be for £70,000!

Both cars had the options 19" wheels, carbon ceramic brakes, convenience pack (keyless entry and of course Competizione Red (which is one of the optional colours). One of the two had the optional Carbon Sparco race seats (which were lovely! - photo'd above) and the other the standard seats. Interestingly, never were electrically adjustable (except for height on the Sparcos). But apparently this could be added as an option. Lots of carbon fibre, inside and out, and as you can see they've left the underside of the bonnet unpainted so you can see the carbon. The roof is also carbon fibre and they said there is very little paint on the roof so you can see the weave, which was true! Interior was very nice. Leather topped dashboard, carbon trim. I love the start/stop button on the wheel, very Ferrari! It shares the same ZF8 as we all know and love, the only difference are the paddles, which are huge, aluminium and connected to the column rather than the back of the steering wheel. The seating position is very low but I liked that a lot. Until recently I always have my seat in the XF at it's lowest position.

I really do like it and seeing it sat next to a (rather well colour choice) M3 I think it looks prettier and was nicer to be inside. I'm very looking forward to driving one.

Mrs Puntoboy came with me and winced at the price, but we'll see about that :devil:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great looking car. Very high price which I hope people are going to pay as you can get German brands for that price. 

I'd be tempted if I had the money

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks very purposeful.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Looks very nice, very nice indeed


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning!! Would love one but £70k is a lot of money!

Thank you for sharing :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't worry it'll be going for 25grand in 2 years now that's worth waiting for.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Am I right in thinking these are more reliable than alfa of old?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> Am I right in thinking these are more reliable than alfa of old?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I think Alfa is slowly dropping that reputation, yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yes these have been built on a new platform. With a lot of help from Ferrari. Rumours have it Fiat have said this is the last chance for Alfa to do well

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely...

Whats with the green triangle thingy ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

From Wikipedia....

"Cloverleaf, or Quadrifoglio, badges denote high-end in comfort and engine size variants of Alfa Romeo cars, but previously denoted Alfa Romeo racing cars in the pre-Second-World-War era. The image first appeared in 1923 when Ugo Sivocci presented one prior to the start of the 14th Targa Florio as a good luck token to the team. This became the symbol of competition Alfas, denoting higher performance. Some modern Alfas wear a cloverleaf badge which is typically a green four leaf clover on a white background (Quadrifoglio Verde), but variants of blue on white have been recently observed as well."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks great, and I would love someone to buy me one for Christmas, but if I had £70,000 to spend on a car its not what I would buy. That said, if you prefer to own a car that not many others have (and you can afford it!), its probably a good car to go for.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CLCC said:


> It looks great, and I would love someone to buy me one for Christmas, but if I had £70,000 to spend on a car its not what I would buy. That said, if you prefer to own a car that not many others have (and you can afford it!), its probably a good car to go for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Pretty much sums it up. Nice car but very very expensive for what it is and will no doubt plummet in value very quickly. Give it 2-3 years and they will be very reasonably priced i'd say


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Expensive for what it is? 

It's more powerful than an M3, faster than an M3 and with similar options it's about the same price as an M3. 

The only problem will be depreciation, being an Alfa.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's its problem though isn't it? The benchmark is the M3 which is a known quantity. Don't get me wrong it's great that another manufacturer is taking on the challenge and not many people wouldn't want to wish Alfa the best but guess it remains to be seen whether it will take off and be an overall success. 

They can and do turn out good motors. The 8c whilst a limited production run was I think we'd all agree a complete success.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Shame they're not allowed to make them look like proper engines when you open the bonnet any more. Sad that Alfa have had to resort to acres of black plastic covers. 156 /147 gta probably had their last decent engine bay


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooooooh that's lovely. I'll have to put a few extra pennies in my penguin money box. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Had a chance to sit in normal one 2 months ago and it was nice. It's in the cards for Laguna replacement together with Renault Talisman (yeah, we love unreliable cars  ) but new will be expensive and depreciation will be awful. We can wait 2 years and buy used but we don't feel like it 

Poslano z mojega Nexus 5X z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very,very nice would love one.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh my Lord that is proper automotive Beauty right there Puntoboy. Those wheela are incredible - work of art :thumb::argie:

I've sub'd just so I can look at it again and again!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks a bit 156ish to me and that was the only Alfa I never got on with!

Nice to see it has proper power though and love those wheels too.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hoping as others said these plummet on the used market as I really really want one to replace my Abarth in 3 years. Faster than the BMW/Merc equivalents and much better looking I think. I NEED ONE.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One car that I'd featured some time ago on car of the day and rightly so, it's a work of art and a great alternative to the Germans.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

As an overall package I like it, not entirely sold on the front end though.
I do however love the wheels. That colour could well be the new one for my wheels when I get them refurbished in a week or two.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

As this is Alfa's answer to the_ M_3 :driver:, was that just in the background for 'comparison' purposes?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep. That's exactly why it was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Clarkson liked it, I love its looks. Might be looking for a car in two years......hmmmm that would be nice!

http://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/clarkson-review-alfa-romeo-giulia-quadrifoglio-verde/


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Spinonit said:


> Clarkson liked it, I love its looks. Might be looking for a car in two years......hmmmm that would be nice!
> 
> http://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/clarkson-review-alfa-romeo-giulia-quadrifoglio-verde/


Well, if Clarkson likes it, that's definitely a reason for not bothering then!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Thumbs up from me. Went to Geneva to see the launch.


----------

